
KwickBox - rotimi_je_suis
https://kwickbox.intuitive-web.co.za/
======
rotimi_je_suis
KwickBox is a digital platform which allows users to create their online CV
website, track when it has been viewed, by whom and where. I'm looking for
feedback on the UI/UX and general comments about the usefulness of the app

